# Tropica aquacube



## fish fodder (9 Mar 2013)

Hi, 
I have one of the above tanks and I want to give it a facelift, it's 8liters and lighting is 20w (halogen I think) according to the packet in which the bulbs came in it's 240 lumens.... This means absolutely nothing to me but hope it will to some of you guys. Now the question is can I successfully keep plant sp like glossostigma, pogostemen helferi and HC with this lighting and just using easy carbo and profito? Many thanks in advance


----------



## NanoJames (9 Mar 2013)

You definately won't have a problem with light levels!! That's 2.5 watts per litre. You may find it difficult though with giving the plants enough fertilization. You would probably end up with yellow leaves. I think you would have to find a really small co2 kit with a high BPS rate to keep up with that light. You would have to keep the light quite far away from the tank.
Cheers


----------



## fish fodder (9 Mar 2013)

It's about 5-6" above the tank, can't move it further as it's a fixed unit. I have a dennerle nano co2 kit but the price of refills are extortionate


----------



## NanoJames (9 Mar 2013)

Fair enough, you could probably just pull it off. I agree with you mate sometimes prices are pretty ridiculous! Alternatively, you could try an emmersed set up. I understand that it might not be to your taste but then you wouldn't have to worry about ferts and CO2. Just an idea...


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2013)

I did like those cubes when they came out, but with the £200 price tag I am sure not a lot were sold! shame


----------



## fish fodder (9 Mar 2013)

I do like the idea of an emmersed set up.... Any pointers?


----------



## fish fodder (9 Mar 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> I did like those cubes when they came out, but with the £200 price tag I am sure not a lot were sold! shame



Yeah they were pretty expensive.....it was a birthday present


----------



## NanoJames (9 Mar 2013)

fish fodder said:


> I do like the idea of an emmersed set up.... Any pointers?


 Just make sure that you keep the tank covered, cling film is an option. Spray it once or twice a day to keep it moist. However, some plants don't do too well with emersed set ups. You might want to check out the emmersed part of the forum to find out more.
Cheers


----------



## tim (10 Mar 2013)

check this one out for a little inspiration Nano Tropica Aquacube 20x20x20cm [Now planted!] | UK Aquatic Plant Society they do look like nice little tanks mate good luck with it


----------



## fish fodder (10 Mar 2013)

Thank you for the link..... I think I will go with something along those lines but have it emersed


----------



## NanoJames (10 Mar 2013)

I look forward to seeing the tank set up! Do you have substrate, hard scape etc? I hope you have a Hemianthus Cuba carpet!  I love that plant!
Cheers


----------



## fish fodder (10 Mar 2013)

Not yet..... Birthday is coming up soon .... I will have HC, hair grass, P. helferi and maybe glosso.


----------



## fish fodder (10 Mar 2013)

I was thinking using columbo flora base with mini lanscape (classic)..... Any other suggestions for hardscape?


----------



## NanoJames (10 Mar 2013)

Ah, the best time of the year! Hope you get some lovely (aquatic related) gifts... This should be a really good tank!


----------



## NanoJames (10 Mar 2013)

I think it would be good to have a large stone in the centre (but not too large) with some small peices half-buried in the substrate. Then have HC at the front, a few plants of P. Helferi and some taller hairgrass at the back. Bearing in mind, though, that all of these plant species are carpeting ones and will need pretty frequent pruning.
Cheers


----------



## fish fodder (13 Mar 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/HYsK3Ww.jpg


----------



## fish fodder (13 Mar 2013)




----------



## fish fodder (13 Mar 2013)

Ok, sorry about the photo and link to it. I was just trying out the imgur thingy direct from my phone. So I can now post pics without taptalk... Yay!


----------



## Eboeagles (13 Mar 2013)

I love these tanks & grabbed one on eBay for a bargain. I've had it in storage for months but after a recent move the mrs let me set it up in the utility room. 

Not an ideal place but I'm hoping it will impress her enough once it's grown in. Currently going DSM on mine & all going well pics will follow when I'm feeling brave.

Watching yours with interest


----------



## fish fodder (13 Mar 2013)

Eboeagles said:


> I love these tanks & grabbed one on eBay for a bargain. I've had it in storage for months but after a recent move the mrs let me set it up in the utility room.
> 
> Not an ideal place but I'm hoping it will impress her enough once it's grown in. Currently going DSM on mine & all going well pics will follow when I'm feeling brave.
> 
> Watching yours with interest



The photo was just a test lol, in no way am I showing that off


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Mar 2013)

tim said:


> check this one out for a little inspiration Nano Tropica Aquacube 20x20x20cm [Now planted!] | UK Aquatic Plant Society they do look like nice little tanks mate good luck with it


god thats an old thread!

In answer to the ops question then yes it is possible to grow those plants in there but you'd be better off with a filter attached.  You really have to watch your water doesnt go icky too with the small volume in there so you  have to keep on top of water changes.  graeme edwards grew a stunning aquacube which will be on the archives here somewhere.


----------



## Ady34 (14 Mar 2013)

stuworrall said:


> graeme edwards grew a stunning aquacube which will be on the archives here somewhere.


Here's a link to that one too
'Worlds End'.Working the nano magic. 27/8/09 | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## fish fodder (14 Mar 2013)

Wit





stuworrall said:


> god thats an old thread!
> 
> In answer to the ops question then yes it is possible to grow those plants in there but you'd be better off with a filter attached.  You really have to watch your water doesnt go icky too with the small volume in there so you  have to keep on top of water changes.  graeme edwards grew a stunning aquacube which will be on the archives here somewhere.


without co2?


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Mar 2013)

fish fodder said:


> Wit
> without co2?


 


fish fodder said:


> Wit
> without co2?


If hes using the easycarbo as he mentioned then it "should" be possible to grow these "glossostigma, pogostemen helferi and HC".  Co2 would help of course but its only an 8 litre tank.

Although Ive never managed to grow glosso in any tanks whereas others find it a weed so I may be missing something in the water that I dont add.


----------



## fish fodder (19 Mar 2013)




----------



## NanoJames (19 Mar 2013)

I don't think the picture worked mate, I can't see it. Can anyone else?


----------



## nduli (19 Mar 2013)

Nope can't see it either


----------



## fish fodder (19 Mar 2013)

Yeah I know, I'll try again


----------



## fish fodder (19 Mar 2013)

There you go, just the hardscape in and a few hairgrass bits, I'm going to try the dry start method, something ive not ventured into before, if successful I may keep it emersed


----------



## fish fodder (21 Mar 2013)

Made a few adjustments to it (more will probably follow in the weeks to come lol). Added another rock to the top left and placed some moss on it, moved the eleocharis to the rear and added two stems of ludwigia repens Rubin in the middle. Not sure how that will look but could be interesting to see something different. Going to add some hydrocotle today too


----------



## Mick.Dk (21 Mar 2013)

Very nice looking 
If you can find it, I'll recomend the new Tropica "Ludwigia sp" - since it's a lot smaller, and easily as red - instead of the good old "Rubin".


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (22 Mar 2013)

Mick.Dk said:


> Very nice looking
> If you can find it, I'll recomend the new Tropica "Ludwigia sp" - since it's a lot smaller, and easily as red - instead of the good old "Rubin".


 
Agreed. This plant is great to work with in a small space like the aquacube. The smaller leaves make it far less `intrusive´ and the brilliant red colour is fairly easy to get.

Tank looks great BTW


----------



## fish fodder (23 Mar 2013)

The Doctor's Companion said:


> Agreed. This plant is great to work with in a small space like the aquacube. The smaller leaves make it far less `intrusive´ and the brilliant red colour is fairly easy to get.
> 
> Tank looks great BTW



Thank you  
I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## fish fodder (24 Mar 2013)




----------



## NanoJames (31 Mar 2013)

I think we are due an update! How's it coming along? Any new plants etc?


----------



## fish fodder (31 Mar 2013)

NanoJames said:


> I think we are due an update! How's it coming along? Any new plants etc?



Hi, 
Not much to report really... I've added some HC, I can see that the eleocharis is looking "stronger" and the hydrocotyle is starting to root. I have trimmed the ludwigia and it's growing very nice


----------



## fish fodder (18 Apr 2013)

Flooded it today ..... The HC didn't do great so took that out, I'm impressed the moss attached but not looking very green... Hopefully that'll pick up and the ludwigia has done well as has the eleocharis. Just going to see how it goes with liquid co2, ferts and weekly water changes


----------



## fish fodder (18 Apr 2013)

Liquid carbon not co2


----------

